# Idlewild



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

*http://www.idlewildmovie.net/*
I can’t wait to go see this movie. Especially since it’s set in the 1930’s (though I’m reminded of the 20’s)


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, I wasn't feeling the song that came out before I saw the preview. I finally saw the movie preview, and I think it looks cool. It has a allstar cast.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah. I just saw a video for it last night but I had to keep the volume down so I didn’t hear the song. It had nothing to do with the movie but it was really colorful and kind of crazy to the point I had to stop and think, “Am I dreaming?” I just can’t wait to see the costumes in the movie.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

Here are images from the movie:
Big Boi




Mr. Benjamin




Old Green Eyes


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 5, 2006)

The music and dance numbers for the movie seem awesome. I can't wait!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 5, 2006)

I know. Here's the new video for it (I should get paid for all this promotion):

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=96199  3437&n=2


----------

